# audacious wiedergabeliste dateinamen anzeigen anstat id3tag

## pieter_parker

ich finde es nicht, wie heisst in dem player audacious die option damit in der wiedergabeliste die dateinamen stehen und nicht die id3tag infos

----------

## pieter_parker

weiss niemand wie diese option sich nennt ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich finde das auch nicht, dachte man könnte das bestimmt in den Einstellungen angeben wenn man unter Einstellungen->Wiedergabelisten

nachschaut. Und den Haken bei Metadaten entfernt. Spiel doch mal mit der Titelinformation herum.

Sonst würde ich einfach die Metadaten Pflegen und verwenden.

----------

## pieter_parker

meine dateinamen sind einheitlich, die id3tags sind es nicht, daher wuerde ich es gerne so haben das er die dateinamen anstat der id3tags anzeigt .. warum muss das auch so kompliziert sein einzustellen

ich finde diese option dafuer nicht....

gibt es ueberhaupt eine ?

----------

## musv

Wie wär's, wenn du die ID3-Tags in Ordnung bringst? Dafür gibt's Easytag.

----------

## pieter_parker

das ist keine loesung fuer mich

es muss doch moeglich abzustellen das er den id3tag anzeigt und stattdessen einfach nur den dateinamen in der playlist anzeigt

bei

einstellungen > plugins > mpeg audio plugin > titel 

kann man etwas einstellen

"id3-format" .. dort steht bei mir "none" und auch wenn cih es rausmache, es erscheint dort immer wieder "none" und es wird auch in der playlist dann immer nur "none" angezeigt

----------

## b3cks

Also bei mir ist der Haken "Override generic titles" nicht gesetzt. Dann wird das der Fehler sein. Vielleicht eine korrupte Config?

----------

## pieter_parker

meine config datei von audacious sieht so aus

```
[ALSA]

buffer_time=500

period_time=100

pcm_device=hw:0,1

mixer_card=0

mixer_device=PCM

volume_left=100

volume_right=100

[audacious]

allow_multiple_instances=FALSE

use_realtime=FALSE

always_show_cb=TRUE

convert_underscore=FALSE

convert_twenty=TRUE

show_numbers_in_pl=TRUE

show_separator_in_pl=TRUE

save_window_positions=TRUE

dim_titlebar=TRUE

get_info_on_demand=TRUE

eq_scaled_linked=TRUE

no_playlist_advance=FALSE

refresh_file_list=TRUE

sort_jump_to_file=FALSE

use_pl_metadata=FALSE

warn_about_win_visibility=TRUE

use_backslash_as_dir_delimiter=FALSE

player_shaded=FALSE

shuffle=FALSE

scaled=FALSE

autoscroll_songname=TRUE

stop_after_current_song=FALSE

playlist_shaded=FALSE

playlist_visible=TRUE

use_fontsets=FALSE

mainwin_use_bitmapfont=TRUE

equalizer_visible=FALSE

equalizer_active=FALSE

equalizer_shaded=FALSE

equalizer_autoload=FALSE

easy_move=FALSE

use_eplugins=FALSE

always_on_top=TRUE

random_skin_on_play=FALSE

pause_between_songs=FALSE

eq_extra_filtering=TRUE

analyzer_peaks=TRUE

allow_broken_skins=FALSE

close_dialog_open=TRUE

close_dialog_add=TRUE

resume_playback_on_startup=FALSE

playlist_detect=TRUE

show_filepopup_for_tuple=TRUE

recurse_for_cover=FALSE

use_file_cover=FALSE

use_xmms_style_fileselector=FALSE

use_extension_probing=TRUE

filepopup_showprogressbar=TRUE

close_jtf_dialog=TRUE

twoway_scroll=TRUE

warn_about_broken_gtk_engines=TRUE

disable_inline_gtk=FALSE

remember_jtf_entry=TRUE

enable_replay_gain=TRUE

enable_clipping_prevention=TRUE

replay_gain_track=TRUE

replay_gain_album=FALSE

enable_adaptive_scaler=FALSE

bypass_dsp=FALSE

player_y=0

timer_mode=0

vis_type=0

analyzer_mode=0

analyzer_type=1

vu_mode=1

vis_refresh_rate=0

analyzer_falloff=3

peaks_falloff=1

playlist_x=1976

playlist_y=0

playlist_width=475

playlist_height=377

playlist_position=0

equalizer_x=1976

equalizer_y=105

snap_distance=10

pause_between_songs_time=2

mouse_wheel_change=5

scroll_pl_by=3

resume_playback_on_startup_time=-1

output_buffer_size=500

recurse_for_cover_depth=0

filepopup_pixelsize=150

filepopup_delay=20

colorize_r=255

colorize_g=255

output_bit_depth=16

saved_volume=16705

playlist_font=Sans Bold 9

eqpreset_default_file=dir_default.preset

eqpreset_extension=preset

generic_title_format=${?artist:${artist} - }${?album:${album} - }${title}

cover_name_exclude=back

equalizer_preamp=0

replay_gain_preamp=0

default_gain=-9

equalizer_band1=0

equalizer_band2=0

equalizer_band3=0

equalizer_band4=0

equalizer_band5=0

equalizer_band7=0

equalizer_band9=0

scale_factor=2

skin=/usr/share/audacious/Skins/Refugee

output_plugin=/usr/lib/audacious/Output/ALSA.so (#0)

url_history_length=0

convert_slash=TRUE

player_visible=TRUE

repeat=FALSE

sticky=FALSE

software_volume_control=TRUE

player_x=1701

scope_mode=0

titlestring_preset=0

colorize_b=255

mainwin_font=Sans Bold 8

disabled_iplugins=cdaudio-ng.so (#0)

equalizer_band0=0

snap_windows=TRUE

get_info_on_load=FALSE

show_wm_decorations=FALSE

voiceprint_mode=0

equalizer_band6=0

equalizer_band8=0

[CDDA]

use_dae=FALSE

limitspeed=1

use_cdtext=FALSE

use_cddb=FALSE

cddbhttp=FALSE

debug=FALSE

cddbserver=freedb.org

cddbport=8880

[AudioCompress]

anticlip=FALSE

target=0

gainmax=0

gainsmooth=0

buckets=0

target=0

gainmax=0

gainsmooth=0

buckets=0

buckets=0

[MAD]

force_reopen_audio=TRUE

fast_play_time_calc=TRUE

use_xing=TRUE

sjis=FALSE

show_avg_vbr_bitrate=TRUE

title_override=FALSE

id3_format=(none)

```

----------

## b3cks

Aber title_override steht ja auch FALSE. Also eigentlich richtig.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich den audacious player dazu anstatt dem id3tag die dateinamen in der playliste anzuzeigen ?

das ist so unuebersichtlich und nicht schoen mit den id3tags

hab neulich ein update von audacious auf version 2.1 gemacht und seit nun geht es nicht mehr mit pfeiltastehoch und pfeiltasterunter die lautstaerke zu veraendern

hat sich da etwas gaendert ?

wo stelle ich in audacious ein das ich wieder mit den pfeilhoch und pfeilrunter tasten die lautstaerke regeln kann !?

das war frueher prima mit den pfeiltasten, wie nennt sich die option dafuer ?

----------

## misterjack

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das ist keine loesung fuer mich

 

OT: Warum nicht? easytag macht dir das innerhalb weniger Minuten bei zigtausend  :Smile: 

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer den tip, aber das ist keine loesung fuer mich

----------

## misterjack

Ähm ja, du antwortest mit der gleichen Antwort auf meine Nachfrage, warum du mit dieser Antwort auf den Tipp geantwortet hast?!?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe unzaehlige cds und dvds mit sauber ordentlich benannten .mp3 dateien, diese sollen in der playlist von audacious nur mit dem dateinamen und ohne id3tag angezeigt werden

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann ich bei audacious wieder mit den pfeilhoch und runter tasten die lautstaerke regeln !?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei mir geht das noch mit den Pfeiltasten.. hast du vielleicht was in der Konfiguration verstellt? Sonst würde ich einfach mal eine "frische" Konfigurationsdatei ausprobieren.

Aber misterjack hat schon recht mit dem easytag-tipp. Wenn deine Dateinamen ordentlich sind, kannst du damit in wenigen Minuten alle deine MP3 bearbeiten und dann haste deinen Dateinamen als id3tag.. und dein Problem wäre gelöst. Aber mach es einfach wie du es am angenehmsten empfindest. Nur eine "einfacherer" Lösung gibt es scheinbar nicht.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich kann aber nicht unzaehlige cd und dvds wo meine mp3 dateien schon drauf gespeichert sind neubrennen

es muss doch moeglichsein audacious zu sagen er soll in der playlist den dateinmane anzeigen und nicht den id3tag - wie geht das ?

die config datei von audacious hab ich geloescht und ihn dann neu ohne config datei gestartet, ich kann mit den pfeiltasten die lautstaerke nicht mehr regeln - woran liegt das ?

ziehe ich eine mp3 datei in audacious rein, dauert es etwa so 1 bis 2 sekunden bis ich den ton hoere, aber ich sehe balken vorher schon ausschalgen - das war frueher auch nicht so - wie kann ich es einstellen das er die audio ausgabe sofort startet und nicht verzoegert ?

welche audioplayer haben weniger probleme als audacious ? warum gibts xmms eigentlich nicht mehr im gentoo ?

----------

## Qubit

Fragen über Fragen: (audacious-2.1)

playlist:

Preferences/Playlist/ ->

Title format = custom

Custom string = ${file-name} (in dem button auswählbar) ?

pause:

Preferences/Playback ->

Pause between songs?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## pieter_parker

mit ${file-name} hats funktioniert, wow, was ein geiler anblick nun .... danke!

----------

## pieter_parker

preferences/playback > pause between songs ist nicht an - daran liegts nicht - woran liegt das ?

wie kann einstellen das ich mit pfeilhoch und pfeilrunter an der tastatur wieder wie frueher wie es einmal war, die lautstaerke veraendern kann ?

----------

## b3cks

Preferences > Plugins > [x] Global Hotkey > Preferences

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich das plugin aktiviere und so einstelle das pfeilnachoben fuer lautstaerke erhoehen und pfeilnachunten fuer lautstaerkerverringern ist, funktionieren nirgendswo im kde ausser bei audacious die pfeilhochundruntertasten

----------

## b3cks

Okay, das natürlich blöd. Also wird das Event für die Pfeiltasten komplett umgelegt anstatt abgefragt. Kann man sicherlich irgendwie ändern. Da sowohl mein Notebook, als auch meine Tastatur explizit Media-Tasten haben, ist mir das nicht bewusst gewesen. Geht es vielleicht mit Tastenkombination (z.B. Strg + Pfeiltaste)?

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, mit strg und pfeil hoch-runter gehe ich in der playliste hoch und runter

frueher ging das so wunderbar gut mit pfeilhoch und runter die lautstaerke einfach zuaendern

----------

## pieter_parker

wie stelle ich audacious ein das mit pfeilhoch und pfeifrunter die lautstaerke geregelt wird ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

